# If you are in Northern Ireland, READ THIS!!



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/?id=5716

A real opportunity to feedback, and initiate change!

Anyone interested


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hiya

yeah we have been emailed the document and are to respond b4 the 13th jan

our one chance to get our voice heard
makes v interesting reading.


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi 
thanks for post.  In last few months, I had been in contact with Michael over treatment issues and age limits etc.  I also gave him this website address so he could read himself the stress couples have to go through, esp around waiting lists, when trying to get treatment at the Royal.

Hopefully something positive will come out of this for the near future.

Bron


----------

